# HAPPY HOLIDAYS



## ironman123 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just want to wish all a very Happy Holiday season. Hope "Santa" brings you all what you wanted.
Be very careful and stay safe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a joyous new year to all the wbites and theirs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2019)

@ironman123 I moved the thread here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas and happy new year!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good....
















stash of the woods you want!!!! Ya thought wrong, didn't ya!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Ray, and to all other WB'ers out there!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drycreek (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas and a happy New year along with a little shop time in between.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas WB family! Take some time out to think of others! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2019)

As one much tinier than me said "A Merry Christmas to us all; God bless us, every one."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone and their families as well! :) 
I am spending my first one outside home abd home country so it's quite interesting!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to one and all here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone. May you all have a blessed day and enjoy the time of the year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Diver Temple (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas ya'll!!! Someone send me some snow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas ya'll all, from Tucson. Kick back, relax and enjoy the time with family, friends and yourself. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and all the best for 2020. As you can see, we have a different type of Santa's sleigh here in Pennsylvania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good woodworking day! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2019)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 25, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Merry Christmas ya'll!!! Someone send me some snow!


Merry christmas everyone,we are hopefully going to get some snow this weekend. I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## TimR (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays all!


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas all ,hope ya all had the best one ever.


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas. This is such a great group of people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 26, 2019)

I'll be a little different - Merry Christmas Day After!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 26, 2019)

We follow an old family tradition and lit the candles on our tree last night for the final time this season. We burn around 100 candles each Christmas. Lots of our friends dropped by to check it out as not many people do it. It's a very safe process if you always have a fresh tree and carefully position the candles. Also never leave the room while they are burning (and keep at least two fire extinguishers close by).

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't know how to rate this one, Larry. Beautiful, but you do have to be vigilant. Thanks for posting......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 26, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I don't know how to rate this one, Larry. Beautiful, but you do have to be vigilant. Thanks for posting......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yeah, you can't be stupid but it's safe the way we do it. That tree was still drinking over a gallon of water a day this week so it takes direct flame exposure for 30 or 45 seconds to catch on fire. Can never do this with a commercially cut tree that was harvested in November.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2019)

Mikey’s sad little Christmas tree story

I didn’t want to go. Crowds, crowds and more crowds – yet it was the Home Depot. Mindlessly breathing in the smell of new tools, my wife abruptly suggested that I should move on. As usual, I had the “IGNORE” mode on! I pulled the trigger. As to be expected, electrons flowed, it sprung to life, became useful, and oh so wonderful and powerful. Electrons weren’t the only things flowing. Testosterone. Creative juices. What noise, what power! All I could think about was “I need it – imagine all the things I could make!”

*Come on Hon!*

Snapping to, I obeyed! I followed the voice – yet where was I? Oh yes, tree hunting! Still feeling the effects of the surging testosterone, my mind was woozy from the in-rush of creative juices, I moved robotically. Through the automatic doors into and past the greenhouse. Some primeval force pushed me right past all those perfect green needles – back - all the way back to a dark corner far removed from the bustle of the season. There, hanging on a wire, half there and half not - crooked and slanted. More, bare than full and with its bottom limbs more brown than green, it stood - the sad little Christmas tree. Standing would not be the correct interpretation of what it was doing. The poor little tree was doing the best it could. All the busy people were passing it by, searching for the perfect tree - the tree to glorify the front window. The tree that would show the world how expert they were in picking the perfect Christmas tree.

There in front of me stooped this poor pitiful tree. Its brown needles were oozing sadness. Melancholy seemed to cloth its sad existence.

I just stood there peering into its pitifulness, its meagerness. Gazing at its wretchedness, a tear moistened my cheek over the loneliness I imagined it was feeling. The tree had been singled out, set aside and discarded; it was awaiting its trip to the dumpster.

startled – awakened again --- *Let's go, Hon!*

Vaguely I overheard something being said about no good trees here and needing to leave. I was feeling pressure to go about the rest of my day. Yet, firmly positioned in a shady corner of my brain was a vivid picture of that sore, lonely tree.

Our next stop was a tree lot in front of the school that had proudly been set up on that corner for forty years. It smelled like a forest, but with bright lights and people and employees running around. A small fire was smoldering, spreading the warm, comfortable smell of conifers up and down the street. But I couldn’t tarry, the process of elimination had begun without me - Too big – Too small – Too fat – Too skinny - Too tall - Too short - Needles not right - The needles will fall off. Until “just right!” “What ----- $300?” “We’ll do the Christmas Vacation thing.”

*Let’s go, Hon.*

What to do now? The wife, was by now, not in the best of moods. Discouraged, all she wants is the perfect Christmas tree. She wanted the “One” to display in the front window. Driving on, we had the radio tuned to the All-Christmas station. In between all the bells and carols, nestled in after the red-nosed reindeer and before the snowman and the jolly old elf was the song that was to stir my soul - “Mary did you know!” Being sung was the line, “And when you kiss your little baby, you have kissed the face of God.” This line summed it all up in the blink of my eye – much like a 2x4 up aside my head. This season is about more than gifts, more than family, more than tinsel, more than all the bright twinkling lights, and more than the big star on the local barn. Certainly more than the big blow-up Santas.

My thoughts went to that corner of my mind, that dusty little-used and secret corner, the corner where the picture of that lonely tree resided. This is a season of love – yes! This is a season of giving – yes! This is a season of light – yes! But more importantly, it is a season of life! God gave life to his son so that we, his children, may have life through him.

Also a season of appreciating. But not just to appreciate what we have, but to appreciate what we have been given by God. He gave us his Son - perfection in human form. Jesus probably had his warts – his dirty feet. He looked like the rest of us – perhaps even less so. He was tempted like the rest of us – perhaps even more so. The finest kingly clothes he never wore. He did not have a house or even a bed to his name. He was despised, hated, and feared by many - yet loved by more.

I knew what I had to do! I put the Jeep in gear and made a quick left. It was as if I didn't need to steer; the car seemed knew the way without my intervention. It made a beeline to the Depot, a trip it had made countless times. Breathlessly I raced to that lonely back corner. Breathlessly, I was hoping that I had not strayed from my mission for too long. It might not be there – having been ingloriously tossed into the dumpster. But there in the dark shadows - the Tree - the perfect tree, with all its crookedness, its barrenness, and all its brownness. The unloved tree. 

It will now have a home

It will now shine brightly

It will now have a purpose

It will now be loved - no longer sad!

My Christmas now complete, I was satisfied and smug. A sense of freshness and contentedness took up residence in my soul. It was so not because of all the bright lights and shiny gifts. It was so, because of one tiny, lonely crooked tree! One lonely tree showed me that this was the season for Life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Charlie Brown,is that you??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 27, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Mikey’s sad little Christmas tree story
> 
> I didn’t want to go. Crowds, crowds and more crowds – yet it was the Home Depot. Mindlessly breathing in the smell of new tools, my wife abruptly suggested that I should move on. As usual, I had the “IGNORE” mode on! I pulled the trigger. As to be expected, electrons flowed, it sprung to life, became useful, and oh so wonderful and powerful. Electrons weren’t the only things flowing. Testosterone. Creative juices. What noise, what power! All I could think about was “I need it – imagine all the things I could make!”
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mike. That was a heart warming story. When I read this line, _ I just stood there peering into its pitifulness,_ I pretty much knew the ending. My question to you is, When does your wife start the divorce proceedings? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2019)

thanks @Mike Hill !!!!! now I will go wipe the tears from my eyes...……. Merry Christmas to the best forum buddies a guy could ever want!!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2019)

my first thought wasn't Charlie Brown, but of Linus!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks, Mike. That was a heart warming story. When I read this line, _ I just stood there peering into its pitifulness,_ I pretty much knew the ending. My question to you is, When does your wife start the divorce proceedings? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


LOL Actually what we did do for a few years. Started with big, pretty tree, then went to some of our antique feather trees (we collect and sell antiques). Then late one season 20 years ago or so, we decided to have a "real" tree again. There is a Home Depot (that I constructed) a few measly blocks from the house and we went on Christmas Eve about noon and one of the very few trees they had left was this scraggly, crooked, barren, one-sided little tree sitting in the corner. Get which one we selected? Did that for 20 years until we decided to just enjoy the tree at our daughter's new house. We help here get it to the house, put it up and then daddy gets to haul it away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> my first thought wasn't Charlie Brown, but of Linus!!


I agree in the explanation of Christmas, but Charlie picked the little tree.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> I agree in the explanation of Christmas, but Charlie picked the little tree.



I had forgotten that, thanks!!!!


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I had forgotten that, thanks!!!!


----------



## The100road (Dec 27, 2019)

Hohoho!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

